

Ask HN: Is it ok to pursue master in cs at Maharishi University of Management? - hemtros

I am a software engineer from Nepal. I am thinking of studying Master in CS at Maharishi university of Management at Fairfield, Iowa. University seems pretty good and is affordable since I only have to pay max. $7000 in the beginning and it provides paid internship after 1st year at college and remaining fees is deduced from the earning. However I have found many negative reviews about university. Can someone from USA or those who have attended university before can provide me insights on status of university. Is its degree recognised by big companies of USA like it advertises on its websites. Please help.
======
gus_massa
Sorry, I don’t know the details, but I’ll make a few comments about a random
link in a Google search: [http://mum-master.blogspot.com.ar/2009/01/be-
carefull-of-mah...](http://mum-master.blogspot.com.ar/2009/01/be-carefull-of-
maharishi-university.html) (don’t believe everything that is in the Internet,
but be careful)

>> [from a promotional email] _You will earn an MSCS degree from a highly
respected, accredited university that integrates the study of computer science
with a scientifically proven technology for awakening your total brain
potential._

I never heard before about this university. Apparently, this is an accredited
university, but I don’t understand the details of the accreditation system.
From the Wikipedia page, it looks like CS is not the main area.

I really don’t like _“with a scientifically proven technology for awakening
your total brain potential”_ (But this is a alleged quote from a link. Did you
get a similar promotional material?)

> _They attract people from outside the US by saying that they are going to be
> hired which is 100% false, you will never get job due to many factors such
> as student visa limitations by employers who seek H1B or residency._

USA’s visas are a very difficult topic. To work you need the right visa. I
think that it’s not so easy to get an internship with a student visa.

~~~
eshvk
> USA’s visas are a very difficult topic. To work you need the right visa. I
> think that it’s not so easy to get an internship with a student visa.

Well, not quite. Getting an internship is actually pretty easy if you are on
an F1 visa to the United States. You file for something called CPT (Curricular
Practical Training). Go intern at the place of your choice; this internship
has to be related to your field of study so no working at McDonalds as a
summer intern or whatever.

On the other hand, getting a full time job is different. If you are graduating
from a STEM school, you apply for something called OPT (Optional Practical
Training), which lets you work for any STEM company for upto 27 months before
you need to get into an H1B.

------
hkarthik
My personal opinion: if you can get admission into a state university with
better accreditation that attracts recruiters from Google, Facebook, Amazon,
etc, it is far better to go that route. These are the only companies hiring
lots of H1-b visa holders.

That said, I have a family friend who is teaching at that Maharishi university
and he previously studied at IIM in India and worked in Austin, TX for IBM in
a management role for many years. He can give you some good perspective.

My email address is in my profile. Contact me and I can put you in touch with
him. Good luck!

------
brudgers
From what I see, it provides a unique approach to higher education. My advice
is it deserves consideration to the degree that approach is more in line with
your personal values than more common or traditional pedagogical practices.

I would not recommend attending on the basis of cost or primarily on that
basis. The compromise for someone not attracted to the pedagogy seems too
great.

As for mixed reviews, its approach is not for everyone so that would be
expected.

------
rahimnathwani
Search on LinkedIn to see what recent graduates of this university are
currently doing. That will give you an objective sense of the available paths
after graduation.

------
zenbowman
Its a giant scam. Avoid it at all costs.

I'm dead serious.

------
hemtros
Please upvote so that many HNers would answer.

